# Battery Trays Too Small?



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Took the battery out today for the first time (after our first trip) to charge. First of all, noticed that the dealer gave us a nice Interstate battery!







Second, noticed that the welded battery trays would only hold a Group 24 length battery.







I was contemplating putting in a 2 battery switch and adding a Group 31 battery to the other side, but there is no way a Group 31 battery will fit (lengthwise) in that batter tray.

Does everyone have the same size restriction? What did you do about it?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

My battery tray looks like the largest it will accomodate is a 24 group also.

Bob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that is the standard battery tray for the Outbacks. I haven't heard of anyone having anything larger.

Since my DW won't camp without water and electric (and doesn't like to be without sewer either) it's not much of an issue with me, but I have given it some thought. I just don't know how much trouble it would be to fabricate a larger tray?

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I think the std size for the Outback battery tray is for a group 24 battery.

Thor


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Of course, if you want more capacity you can go to 6V versions that tend to be larger vertically with a similiar to Group 24 footprint. The Trojan T-125s that I put in my trailer fit nicely. I even use the same plastic battery box, although the lid rests on the top of the battery (I didn't figure that was a problem).

The downside to this approach is that you can't really use your existing 12V batteries with them...

Chet.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

T-125's here. Awsome batteries.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Scooter said:


> T-125's here. Awsome batteries.
> [snapback]104010[/snapback]​


where did you buy yours??


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

GoVols,

I made a spacer the depth of the tray and bolted a large battery box to it. I then strap everything (spacer and all) in. I also put a battery switch in the bunkhouse. You can see it in mods, if you like.

Scott


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I cut 2 2x8's to fit inside the frames, then motorcycle straped 2 group 27 AMG 12 volts on.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

GoVols,

My tray size looks like it can accomodate two 27's. Right now I have just the 1 24. I'm planning to switch to dual T125's this fall.

C-Mac


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I got my T-125s at a local place called Battery Exchange. I can't remember exactly, but I want to say they were in the $80/battery price range. I've sure liked them.

Chet.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I also bought local (similar to a battery exchange ) about same price as ChetLenox paid.
I posted a link for these at one time I will see if I can find.

Here ya go: 
Website has a find a dealer button (upper right)

Trojan link


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

madmaccm said:


> GoVols,
> 
> My tray size looks like it can accomodate two 27's. Right now I have just the 1 24. I'm planning to switch to dual T125's this fall.
> 
> ...


It can, yes. The issue is the boxes that are tall enough for the 6 volt batteries are too long for the frame size. Soooooo, what I did was buy the batteries and two new big boxes. I measured from one side of the battery frame rail to the other and then marked that on the battery boxes. I also measured the height of those rails. I then set the blade on a table saw to a depth just a little taller than the frame height and cut a slot through the battery box that fits right over the battery frame rail. If it needs to be a little wider, use a dremil to increase the width. It does two things. It keeps the box and the battery from sliding on the frame and allows the battery box to sit level all the while using a battery box designed for the 6 volts I have. Tada!!! Looks just like it came that way. It's a half hour job at the most.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello zoomzoom8,

Your mod sounds great. Looks like I'll be planning another mod soon!

Thanks

C-Mac


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

madmaccm said:


> Hello zoomzoom8,
> 
> Your mod sounds great. Looks like I'll be planning another mod soon!
> 
> ...


C-Mac...if you'll make 2 sets, we'll be right over to pick them up


----------

